# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  rapport signal bruit SNR

## tapouni

salut;

je veux savoir par quoi je peux mesurer le rapport signal/bruit(SNR) pour des images bruites et dbruites, quelle est la formule exacte qui sert  faire ce calcul.

merci pour votre aide ::):

----------


## pseudocode

SNR(db) = 10.Log( Sum{ Po } / Sum{ (Pb-Po) } )

O:
- Po reprsente un pixel de l'image d'origine
- Pb reprsente un pixel de l'image bruite
- Sum est la somme pour tous les pixels de l'image

----------


## tapouni

salut;

merci pour votre aide pseudocode, pouvez vous me donner une interprtation des rsultats obtenus, selon la valeur de ce rapport, si il est de faible valeur veux dire quoi et si le contraire veux dire quoi.

merci pour votre aide ::):

----------


## pseudocode

SNR = Signal to Noise Ratio = Rapport signal / bruit 

c'est  dire la fraction: Amplitude_Signal / Amplitude_Bruit

Bruit fort ==> SNR petit (tend vers 0)
Bruit faible ==> SNR grand (tend vers +infini)

----------


## tapouni

salut;

merci  vous encore une fois ; pouvez vous m'expliquer le terme (10log) sert  quoi dans la formule.

merci pour votre aide ::):

----------


## pseudocode

c'est pour avoir le SNR en dcibels.

----------


## tapouni

salut;

merci beaucoup pour votre aide.

----------


## pseudocode

Mais de rien. 

Ca m'a fait plaisir de faire du copier/coller depuis Wikipedia.  ::mouarf::

----------

